

Tonido welcomes Drop.io users - codemechanic
http://www.tonido.com/Tonido_Welcomes_Drop.io.html

======
zbanks
It still relies on a 3rd party, no?

If they're hosting the files, then it is no better than Drop.io.

If the files are hosted off your own computer, then you still rely on them for
redirection (same problem with URL shorteners). I don't like this solution
anyways, since a 3rd party will have a server with at least 2 nines, my
desktop wouldn't hit that even if I intentionally left it on.

~~~
codemechanic
Even if we go away, you can use any dynamic dns service to redirect.all the
apps are self contained.

------
icarus_drowning
I love my TonidoPlug. I bought one last spring and have been using it as my
own storage and sharing for photos, videos, and other media.

This sharing feature works very well, I use it quite a bit to share media
files with collaborators (mostly to get uncompressed music scores that I
produce for web media up to the director). And no, it doesn't take any kind of
3rd party service-- you could just as easily point a different domain at your
TonidoPlug and be all set to go.

It has a lot of other useful features too-- I wasn't home when Ubuntu 10.10
came out, but I was able to log in from my phone and get the torrent started,
in a simple and easy way. By the time I got home later that day, there it was,
waiting for me. (All of this from a "server" that only pulls 2-5 watts and
thus keeps my energy bills lower).

I have really enjoyed owning the Plug (and using the software) for its
convenience and ease of use. I would recommend it without hesitation.

------
fraXis
Horrible website. No support e-mail address, or any e-mail address on the site
for that matter.

~~~
codemechanic
Go Here: <http://www.tonido.com/support/Main_Page>.

Please don't jump to hasty conclusions. Come to our forum and see how happy
our community is...

------
moe
Smart marketing move.

